# The Division



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 16, 2016)

Anyone else gonna give this game a go? Its looking like sort of a Destiny-style open world and loot type thing. We'll see how it turns out I suppose.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 16, 2016)

I've been looking forward this game since the first trailer dropped. Just hope it doesn't let me down like Destiny did (although now I'm hearing that game improved immensely)


----------



## TMatt142 (Jan 18, 2016)

yep, can't wait to take a couple day break from Destiny to get involved with this game. It looks really good. Here's hoping Ubi can keep things going well in this open world, or at least better than what Bungie's doing with Destiny.


----------



## jerm (Jan 18, 2016)

Can't wait for this


----------



## TGOD (Jan 18, 2016)

I've been following The Division like a hawk since it was unveiled at E3 2013.

I've now watched about 400 vides since Ubisoft lifted their media embargo and I'm just speechless.

My money can't fly out of my wallet fast enough for it.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm really looking forward to it... Not looking forward to having to find friends to play with


----------



## TGOD (Jan 19, 2016)

^ Luckly, there is a solo mode akin to Destiny. Though the game seems fairly social so, like Destiny, it probably won't be hard to find friendly people to run with.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 21, 2016)

In. This looks sick and I'm hyped.

Gotta say, I love this section. I'm a casual gamer, but I know we have some hardcore guys and gals here, and I pretty much get all my gaming news from here. Thanks you guys.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 21, 2016)

I got a beta key so I'll be testing the game out on PC. One week to go!


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 22, 2016)

Yeah I got a beta invite, so I'm down to try it.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Jan 23, 2016)

Like a few of you, I've been watching this game like crazy. I've already got it paid off and read to install on my X1. I think it might be the only game to pull me away from Fallout. I got RB6 and loved it, but not enough to put Fallout down lol


----------



## TGOD (Jan 23, 2016)

Yep, pre-ordered, can't wait for the beta. It feels weird looking forward to a Ubisoft title after all the problems they've had with games in the past. It's just too interesting of a concept to pass up trying.


----------



## absolutorigin (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm excited for this. I really do hope it's good.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 25, 2016)

Am I hearing right that some important features were removed that were originally suppose to be in the game?


----------



## jerm (Jan 25, 2016)

just saw this.

Anyone know if it works? You can play the Division Beta without any Pre-Order | Xbox One UK


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jan 25, 2016)

I went ahead and pre-ordered it since I had a GameStop gift card from Christmas. I'll be playing the beta on the PS4. I'm looking forward to it; I think it's going to be a good game but it seems like people are misunderstanding what the game is...it's not supposed to be a realistic shooter like Ghost Recon. It's an RPG first and foremost so of course enemies are going to be bullet sponges (like Fallout). I don't care about realism in games like this so I think I'll have a good time.

I'm just waiting to get the email with my beta code...supposed to take up to two business days so I better get it here soon lol.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Jan 26, 2016)

I've been following this since it got announced, my girlfriend pre ordered it for my B-day. I got the beta code for PS4 and now I just have to wait until the 29th!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 26, 2016)

I saw this decent little review. It looks alright. My biggest concern is that it will get really repetitive. Like with Destiny, even great gameplay starts to suck when it becomes a chore.




And I just got this email! Luckily I got in without preordering.


----------



## TGOD (Jan 28, 2016)

Well, played the beta for a few hours today as well as early this morning (4 AM) when it was released.

I love it, personally. I feel it's pretty polished, haven't run in to any huge, game-ruining bugs or glitches, etc.

The only thing I don't like is one particular piece of the "Dark Zone" aspect of the game. And that's the fact that douchebags can literally camp extraction points, act all innocent until the helicopter comes to extract gear, and then lob a grenade on top of everyone as they're extracting.

The thing that gets to me the most about it is that most of the people doing it are literally doing it JUST to screw with people. They don't even attempt to finish off kills or try and grab fallen loot, they literally just kill people at extractions just to mess with them and be trolls.

Just, in my opinion, the "extraction" aspect of the Dark Zone is just intrinsically designed to PUSH people in to being douchebags to other innocent players.

I'll tell you one thing though - hunting Rogue Agents in the Dark Zone is fun as hell.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jan 28, 2016)

Yeah, I read some complaints of the dark zone. People are pretty annoyed there's a graphical downgrade compared to the E3 gameplay footage from 2013, but I know this beta was heavily compressed to conserve space. I don't really care about the graphics, the gameplay looks fun from what I've seen on twitch. Can't wait to try it out...come on 7 AM....


----------



## TGOD (Jan 28, 2016)

Yep, sunk even more time in to it now and the Dark Zone is still one of the most fun, but by FAR the most frustrating parts of the game.

It's literally just the overall design of the dark zone, and I don't see how they can fix it at all. It just seems specifically designed to allow polite, sociable players to be screwed repeatedly by trolls that literally play in the dark zone just to screw with people.

I can't tell you how many times, in just the measly hours I've played, that I've passed by people in the Dark Zone, they're not hostile at all, we do jumping jacks, we wave at each other, etc, maybe even voice chat. Then the moment I go to walk away, they shoot me in the back, down me, and kill me. Take all my loot, then disappear.

On top of that, if I actually manage to get my loot to an extraction point, I have to play like a nervous drug addict protecting their stash because I have no earthly idea if some dickbag is just going to come along with his group of 3 friends and rape me or spam grenades at the extraction point so I can't extract loot.

I see more people trolling individual players and small groups of 2 or 3 trying to extract than I see people actively seeking out bounties on Rogue Agents.

The same thing happens in survival games like DayZ or Arc. I'm just not a fan at all of the "attack anyone any time you want, even if they're being perfectly fine and non-hostile toward you" game mechanic, and I think it's going to turn me off of the dark zone in the actual game, where more than likely even MORE immature and douchebag players are going to be playing.


----------



## jerm (Jan 29, 2016)

Played last night. The game is pretty fun. I just get really confusing during the Dark Zones.

I don't really know how it works. When does someone become rogue, how do we know who is rogue and who is not. I died so many times in the Dark Zone without killing anyone. Do you have 2 different levels, one for the regular game and one for the Dark Zone? Are there missions in the dark zone, or is it just to kill rogues?


----------



## TGOD (Jan 29, 2016)

jerm said:


> Played last night. The game is pretty fun. I just get really confusing during the Dark Zones.
> 
> I don't really know how it works. When does someone become rogue, how do we know who is rogue and who is not. I died so many times in the Dark Zone without killing anyone. Do you have 2 different levels, one for the regular game and one for the Dark Zone? Are there missions in the dark zone, or is it just to kill rogues?



You become rogue when you shoot someone more than ONCE. You can shoot someone once and their health bar will become red, indicating that they're a potential threat because you just shot them, but you won't go rogue and get the red "rogue agent" skull and timer over your shoulder unless you intentionally shoot someone more than once and try to kill them.

You know someone is rogue because their nameplate is red, they have a red skull above their name, and you can see their nameplate through walls if you're close enough to them. They also have a bounty you collect if you kill them (killing rogue agents is the FASTEST way to earn currency so far in the beta)

There are two different levels, one for the outer city, and one for the dark zone. This is because the dark zone has vendors that sell significantly more powerful weapons and armor, and it would be cheap as hell if you could just go make easy money in the outer city by killing npcs and simply doing quests, and then go buy ultra-powerful weapons in the dark zone with regular currency.

The Dark Zone and the Outer City (non-dark zone) are essentially two different games. One is social, where division agents work together to do missions, kill NPC's, craft, take care of their base of operations etc. The other is a purely PVP/PVE zone where you literally ONLY go to get loot and kill other players, it's the entire point of the zone.

There are no missions in the dark zone, only loot. Supposedly in the actual game, since the beta only goes to level 12 (in the dark zone, 8 in the other), the Dark Zone is going to have THE BEST loot in the game.

I already found a vendor in the dark zone that sells extremely powerful (yellow rarity level) weapons.

I just see the Division's playerbase turning out like Destiny. One side is going to be extremely dedicated to the outside PVE zone, and the other side is going to be the same way about the PVP Dark Zone.


----------



## jerm (Jan 29, 2016)

^awesome, thanks for the useful info! cheers


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 29, 2016)

QuantumCybin said:


> Yeah, I read some complaints of the dark zone. People are pretty annoyed there's a graphical downgrade compared to the E3 gameplay footage from 2013, but I know this beta was heavily compressed to conserve space. I don't really care about the graphics, the gameplay looks fun from what I've seen on twitch. Can't wait to try it out...come on 7 AM....



Maxed out on PC it looks like E3. 

Anyway, the game is pretty fun. A friend and I spent a few hours running around doing stuff. I just hope there is more stuff to do in the full game and they actually make it more like an RPG. Basically I hope its not Destiny. As of now I dont think I'm going to buy the game.


----------



## TGOD (Jan 29, 2016)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Maxed out on PC it looks like E3.
> 
> Anyway, the game is pretty fun. A friend and I spent a few hours running around doing stuff. I just hope there is more stuff to do in the full game and they actually make it more like an RPG. Basically I hope its not Destiny. As of now I dont think I'm going to buy the game.



Several developers have been quoted to saying the beta doesn't even represent a quarter of the content in the actual game.

If you look up Angry Joe's hour long playthrough of it where he ran the beta with his friend and one of the devs from Ubisoft, the dev himself states that the beta isn't even close to being near the full game. He also stated that on top of DLC expansions that are planned, they also plan on making regular free content drops.

Considering I'm only level 8 (12 in dark zone) in the beta and already have upward of 75+ pieces of JUST cosmetic appearance gear, and have picked up a metric .... ton armor and weapons, not to mention a crazy amount of mods, I'm sure there will be an unbelievable amount of content in the full game.

Hell, just exploring the available area in the beta and seeing how detailed it is and in-depth things get when you seek out every nook and cranny has me excited enough for the full game already.


----------



## TMatt142 (Jan 30, 2016)

Played on and off all day yesterday. Man, what a fun game! First part of the day a buddy and I pretty much went through the mission stuff outside the Dark Zone, and basically walked damn near every square inch of the map to find things. Found some pretty nice weapons in the process. Afternoon and night were spent in the Dark Zone. 
Now here is where the game shines.... It's Pvp, but it's not. Enemies spawn all over that drop the loot. Extraction zones are so much fun. A majority of the other agents are decent and are just trying to get their stuff off on a chopper as well. 
When someone goes rogue though, then it's fun. You get A LOT of xp and DZ money hunting rogue's. As people play the game more, it will become obvious who the intentional rogue agents are and who aren't. 

It was a bit glitchy. Shoot a rogue agent, and become rogue yourself. There should be a bit more of a cool down that prevents you from not becomeing rogue although it's only a 10 sec timer if you do. But find those rogue's who have 80 + secs on their red skull... It's obvious they are trolling so go get em! That's when you will see several groups of agents chasing a team down.

You end up wanting to hang out in the DZ as your loot drops are much better and your busier.

extractions are fun, a bunch showing up at the same time can be quite nerve racking as everyone is waiting for that one guy to mess it all up trying to steal.

The weapons, armor, etc are sweet! A lot of tweaking can be done to all of them and they aren't even letting us craft stuff in the Beta.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 30, 2016)

The Dark Zone is really what this game is about. 99% of the time it was PVE with the occasional rogue or two that a horde of agents would descend on and slaughter. I did kill a few people myself but was always dealt with swiftly.

Still, every time you turn a corner and find yourself face-to-face with a stranger is exciting. You raise your guns, side step, run haha.

I said I wouldnt buy the game earlier but that could change. I'm not sure.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 30, 2016)

Ive been having a ton of fun with the beta on PS4. You can also make the graphics more appealing by upping the sharpness in the options menu. Dark zone is always new and exciting because you never know others' intentions.

Cant wait for the full release


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jan 30, 2016)

I've had a blast so far. It's like they took the social "unknown" of dayZ and trimmed it down to be more accessible. My friends and I decided to play both sides of the field...I have to say, I had much more fun being an intentional rogue because I had a 300 second timer, and when it ran out we all got over 500 dark zone currency. So there absolutely is an incentive to be a rogue, you just have to actually survive and keep your head down once you're done slaughtering people.

Being a lone rogue is very hard. Being in a 4 man group of rogues? Fvcking sweet. We got in some epic firefights with other rogue groups, pushing each other back and forth. It felt very organic and I'm excited to see the full game. The vendors at checkpoints and at safe houses have awesome gear, including some yellows which I'm guessing are above purple like every MMO game out there.

PS: if you are a rogue trying to run out your timer or a lone player trying not to die or get ganked, the best thing you can do is never stop moving for more than 20 seconds. If you're constantly sprinting you'll be fine, at least in my experience.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 30, 2016)

The dark zone is kinda bullsh!t when you're playing alone. I'm getting murdered every couple of minutes by packs of dudes. I wish I had more friends playing this.


----------



## TGOD (Jan 30, 2016)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> The dark zone is kinda bullsh!t when you're playing alone. I'm getting murdered every couple of minutes by packs of dudes. I wish I had more friends playing this.



Yeah, the more and more I play it, the more I feel it's going to turn out like Destiny. Where casual and lone-wolf-type players get screwed out of late-game content because it's going to require at least a group of friends to do late game missions/instances or have success in higher level bracket Dark Zone instances.

I may have one or two buddies that are going to pick it up, but that's an if, and having to shift our schedules around each other gets to be a hastle, or at least it did when it came to Destiny.

At least so far, in the beta at least, there seems to be MORE of an emphasis on solo play compared to other games like it.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jan 31, 2016)

So as I write this, it's 6 AM and I was playing with a good friend of mine all night in the dark zone. I love this game. Ended up getting both of the "high-end" (I still call them exotics, too much destiny  " weapons. The assault rifle and the shotgun, and holy sh!t do they destroy faces. I like that situations seem to form organically based on the personalities of everyone involved...I had some really epic moments of having found ourselves dug deep in cover in a dead end alleyway trying to fight off a group of four rogues and the feeling of sweet victory and drunken laughter as we came out on top, and other moments of frustration when we got absolutely annihilated by other people.

I'm very excited for the full game; this is something I could see myself pouring a LOT of hours into. It reminds me of way, way back when I used to play Star Wars Galaxies and all the cool stories that would come about from player interaction...that sandbox type experience that games have been missing lately. Maybe I'm still a little drunk or just riding the hype train but man, this game is good. Not to mention for a beta it's surprisingly stable and bug free, which is shocking for Ubisoft since I haven't played a game of theirs since rainbow six Vegas 2.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 10, 2016)

Went and preordered this yesterday. Stoked for it to hit. Gonna be a long few weeks. Anyone know off hand if there's a split screen mode so my wife can play same time?


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 11, 2016)

So can anyone explain to me in simple terms how this game works? You have this open city that you can roam either alone (online or in singleplayer mode I think someone mentioned?) and do like little quests, clear out buildings, loot stuff, whatever. And then there's the dark zone which I assume is a certain part of the city where enemies are tougher and there's more PVP going on or what?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 11, 2016)

UnderTheSign said:


> So can anyone explain to me in simple terms how this game works? You have this open city that you can roam either alone (online or in singleplayer mode I think someone mentioned?) and do like little quests, clear out buildings, loot stuff, whatever. And then there's the dark zone which I assume is a certain part of the city where enemies are tougher and there's more PVP going on or what?



A bunch of the city is the PVE area where you do story missions, The dark zone is a free for all where the best loot is, but you have to extract the loot. Anyone can kill you and take your loot.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 11, 2016)

Are there any non-dark zone pvp areas and do you bump into other people in the PVE area as well so you can team up with them or annoy them?


----------



## TMatt142 (Feb 11, 2016)

UnderTheSign said:


> Are there any non-dark zone pvp areas and do you bump into other people in the PVE area as well so you can team up with them or annoy them?



Dark Zone is the only "PvP" area in the game. it's almost a game within a game. The PVE area is your single person story mode. Yes you can team up to do your qestlines and whatnot. Open Beta starts the 18th for Xboxers and the 19th for PS players.. 

Trust me, you'll love it!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 11, 2016)

TMatt142 said:


> Dark Zone is the only "PvP" area in the game. it's almost a game within a game. The PVE area is your single person story mode. Yes you can team up to do your qestlines and whatnot. Open Beta starts the 18th for Xboxers and the 19th for PS players..
> 
> Trust me, you'll love it!



Wait. Is there another beta?


----------



## MoshJosh (Feb 11, 2016)

Yep, can download on the 16, opens the 18th on Xbone and the 19th for PS4. . . I think


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 11, 2016)

MoshJosh said:


> Yep, can download on the 16, opens the 18th on Xbone and the 19th for PS4. . . I think



Just googled it. PC included as well luckily.


----------



## TMatt142 (Feb 11, 2016)

MoshJosh said:


> Yep, can download on the 16, opens the 18th on Xbone and the 19th for PS4. . . I think



Yep, and if you were a part of the closed Beta, then it should have already downloaded.


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 12, 2016)

TMatt142 said:


> Yep, and if you were a part of the closed Beta, then it should have already downloaded.



There will be a 2gb~ patch for people who previously downloaded the game  Sure as hell beats downloading the 30gb~ again


----------



## QuantumCybin (Feb 12, 2016)

Does anyone know if your save data from the closed beta is transferring to this new beta? I wouldn't think it would but I'm not sure


----------



## TMatt142 (Feb 13, 2016)

QuantumCybin said:


> Does anyone know if your save data from the closed beta is transferring to this new beta? I wouldn't think it would but I'm not sure



Nope, you have to start from scratch again. Part of playing a Beta.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 17, 2016)

So I'm not really familiar with actually playing betas. So on PS4, on the 19th, I just download it from the PS Store and go for it, or are there other steps involved?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 18, 2016)

Might have to register with whoever online, but basically yeah. You can DL it right now, mine is. It starts tomorrow and runs through the weekend. Don't wait until then to grab it, just set your PS4 in rest mode or something while it's DLing.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 18, 2016)

Its more of a demo than a beta. The game is done and they're letting everyone try it out.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 19, 2016)

Anyone playing the beta on PC, add me on uplay @ SchwiftyJoe


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 19, 2016)

Started it a while ago. Feels and looks good. Dig this.


----------



## MoshJosh (Feb 19, 2016)

Gonna be playing the beta tonight when I get off, trying not to get to hyped, but I must admit this is starting to look good to me. 

Also when does the beta close?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 19, 2016)

Goes all weekend. Think it's done Sunday night/Monday morning.


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 19, 2016)

Just got to try the open beta for the first time this morning, overall I've been enjoying the gameplay but I'm having serious performance issues. Anyone else getting FPS drops?

Even on Medium/low settings I get tons of stuttering in the city, walking/standing still I can get about 70fps on ultra but the second I start running or people start shooting it wildly drops down.

I have a GTX 970 and an i7-4790k 4.0ghz


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 19, 2016)

Cloudy said:


> Just got to try the open beta for the first time this morning, overall I've been enjoying the gameplay but I'm having serious performance issues. Anyone else getting FPS drops?
> 
> Even on Medium/low settings I get tons of stuttering in the city, walking/standing still I can get about 70fps on ultra but the second I start running or people start shooting it wildly drops down.
> 
> I have a GTX 970 and an i7-4790k 4.0ghz



I play it on medium  I'd prefer a stable 60.

i5-4430, R9 280X, so not quite up to spec as yours. Maybe try decreasing shadows or particles.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 19, 2016)

Running around doing missions off and on, got stuff up and running and I'm about to try the DZ. This should be fun.


----------



## MoshJosh (Feb 19, 2016)

Only got to play through the intro mission, but so far it's pretty sweet. Hit me up if you wanna coop. . . There is coop in the beta right


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 20, 2016)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I play it on medium  I'd prefer a stable 60.
> 
> i5-4430, R9 280X, so not quite up to spec as yours. Maybe try decreasing shadows or particles.



Ive tried everything at low graphics now as well, even reduced my screen resolution. No dice. 

Not sure why my game has so many frame rate issues, oh well. Its still a ton of fun.


----------



## beneharris (Feb 20, 2016)

MoshJosh said:


> Only got to play through the intro mission, but so far it's pretty sweet. Hit me up if you wanna coop. . . There is coop in the beta right



Yep. You joined our group last night when we were in the Dark Zone and we couldn't figure out where you were


----------



## MoshJosh (Feb 20, 2016)

Yeah dude I had never been to the dark zone and was completely lost haha sorry I'll have to get a mic soon so I can actually communicate with people.

How were you liking the dark zone? I was flying solo and going rogue pretty much always ended in me losing points and gaining no gear haha Fighting elite NPCs was more lucrative, but those enemy encounters are few and far between


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 20, 2016)

Dig this, but like Josh said, there are far too few enemies in the DZ. 

Could see this gaining traction as more people play, but damn. As of right now it's a ton of running for very little gain. 

Anyone wants to add, it's steinmetzify on PS4.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 21, 2016)

steinmetzify said:


> Dig this, but like Josh said, there are far too few enemies in the DZ.
> 
> Could see this gaining traction as more people play, but damn. As of right now it's a ton of running for very little gain.
> 
> Anyone wants to add, it's steinmetzify on PS4.



I think the enemies are supposed to be scarce so you have to kill eachother.

I dont like being a d!ck though


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 21, 2016)

Me neither. The Rogues are irritating as .... when you're just trying to get something out of there lol.


----------



## Sicarius (Feb 21, 2016)

That's kind of the point though. 


Played the Beta yesterday, and I enjoyed it quite a bit. No performance issues, game was pretty smooth. Recoil effects took some getting used to, but it's manageable with a lower sensitivity setting.

Dark Zone was fun, found a guy and we teamed up, didn't kill anyone, though. just kept running into the same group of purple enemies near the first entrance.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 21, 2016)

Screw it. After enough guys just shooting me, I decided Rogue is fun. There's a sort of s cheat spot, only way up is one ladder. Block that and cover it once you're up there you can stay Rogue as long as you want to. Plus it gives other people something to do lol.


----------



## MoshJosh (Feb 21, 2016)

New York is so beautiful this time of night.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 21, 2016)

Finished it up. 

Preordered this, but don't know that I'm going to get it. I don't have any friends that will play it, and getting rushed by a team of rogues in the DZ blows hard. 

For content it seems pretty cool, but to level up to anywhere you're going to have to team up in the DZ. 

Cool beta though.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 21, 2016)

steinmetzify said:


> Finished it up.
> 
> Preordered this, but don't know that I'm going to get it. I don't have any friends that will play it, and getting rushed by a team of rogues in the DZ blows hard.
> 
> ...



I'm not getting it until after it comes out and we can see if its any good or not. I got bored with the beta pretty quickly.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 21, 2016)

Same here. I put in about 10 hours or so just to make sure I wasn't missing anything, and I do appreciate the dynamics of the DZ, but it's lacking something for me.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 22, 2016)

Played a bit. Probably wait to see some reviews and see if any of my friends get it. I see the potential, yet remain a bit skeptical.


----------



## beneharris (Feb 22, 2016)

I'll wait til its an actual released game to pass judgement on it. It is fun, but yeah, there wasn't a whole lot going on in DZ while I was playing. I'll chalk it up to it being a beta, and not full release. I loved the DZ though, it was really fun with friends.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 3, 2016)

Five more days....yes. Three of my buddies back home are getting it so I'm very excited to be going into the game with a full squad already.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Mar 5, 2016)

It was frustrating entering the DZ only to be stomped by a team of rogues guarding the entrance before I could take 10 steps. Seems like this is gonna be a problem after release, more players = more trolls.

Don't get me wrong, the idea of the DZ sounds good to me, but it also sounds like a trolls paradise.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 5, 2016)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> It was frustrating entering the DZ only to be stomped by a team of rogues guarding the entrance before I could take 10 steps. Seems like this is gonna be a problem after release, more players = more trolls.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the idea of the DZ sounds good to me, but it also sounds like a trolls paradise.



The gaming community I'm a member of is planning on doing multi-squad DZ stuff. We're gonna steamroll those rogues.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 5, 2016)

Oh yeah. When I was playing the beta with my friends, a group of four people can definitely steamroll most solo or pair of players. I can't wait, this game needs to drop. 

Has anyone seen this video? This guy absolutely destroys these kids. Made me lol quite hard.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 7, 2016)

Less than 24 hours until launch! Can't wait! Even if you haven't pre-ordered, you can still get the four bonus outfits (police, paramedic, hunter, and firefighter) by going here: tomclancy-thedivision.ubi.com/game/en-us/agent-origins/


Just choose your console and type in the code AGENTORIGINS and you'll get an email with the code and instructions on how to use it


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 7, 2016)

Man, I want this game badly but I don't have the cash to build a proper new PC (nor the desire to go console) and my laptop, while decently specced at 12GB ram & GT750M can run most modern games at medium settings smoothly, will probably hate this game


----------



## MoshJosh (Mar 8, 2016)

Alright so I got my copy at around 10 and have been playing for about an hour. . .

My impressions are mixed. The graphics are very hit or miss, and I was getting a lot of texture pop in while watching the intro cinematic thing. The character customization is, well limited. And yeah so far nothing new or OMG I DINT EXPECT THIS!!!

But, its still pretty fun. The few side mission/intro missions have been fun and the environments have offered for some cool fire fights. 

But then, server maintenance??? Yeah I played for about an hour and got to the point that the beta started at and I got a big ERROR message. I googled it and apparently its for maintenance, can't say I know much about this, but its kind of sh!t. Oh yeah and it deleted my hour of progress. . .


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 8, 2016)

Yeah, servers weren't working for about an hour around 1 AM EST. Tons of people trying to log on crashed Uplay entirely, so even people trying to play Rainbow Six and the like couldn't get on  

I've been playing with my buddies all night and I'm having a blast. They SERIOUSLY beefed up the dark zone, don't even bother trying to go in there unless you're at least level 10. Enemies were one shotting us like it was nothing.

I haven't experienced any graphical problems, no pop ins or anything. I'm on PS4.


----------



## MoshJosh (Mar 8, 2016)

Yeah it seems like they bumped enemy damage, even in the few missions I got to play the enemys were hitting harder than the beta.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 8, 2016)

MoshJosh said:


> Yeah it seems like they bumped enemy damage, even in the few missions I got to play the enemys were hitting harder than the beta.



I wish they bumped ALL damage. Grenades are just an annoyance and it takes 15 headshots to kill a guy. Both you and enemies should die relatively easily except for maybe bosses.


----------



## Arkeion (Mar 8, 2016)

Anybody playing this on XBox? Thinking about snagging it tonight. All my friends are on PS4 but I'm itching to get it for the Box.

I do, however, have a really nice PC I built for gaming. Maybe I should play something on it besides WoW.


----------



## TGOD (Mar 8, 2016)

My big gripe is that people are giving this 100% negative reviews all over the web just because of the one or two hours of server downtime after the crash, which only lasted until about 2AM EST time. I hopped on at around 2:30 and played without ANY issues at all until about 8 in the morning. No lag spikes, no disconnects, no freezing, no frame drops.

I mean, people are literally calling this game a complete and utter failure just because it's servers crashed for a couple hours IMMEDIATELY after release.

It's like people have no idea that this happens with literally almost every massively multiplayer game ever released. It happens with every WoW expansion, it happened with Destiny, it happened with the Guild Wars 2 expansion. Hell, it even happened with the closed beta of The Division.

People literally can't be pleased anymore. They'll use any reason they can scrounge up from the bottom of the barrel to claim that a game is a giant turd of a failure that should have never been made.

I'm not some chud that expects every game ever created to be perfect, so this game already exceeded my expectations. It's fun in it's own right, is a fantastic social game, and is well worth a measly $60.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 8, 2016)

The people that were neckbeard-raging about the servers being down for a mere 2 hours clearly didn't play Diablo 3 at launch.....this was smooth as silk compared to that nightmare. I forgot to mention we're doing all missions on hard mode and they are seriously rough. But I do like how the enemies scale to your level.


----------



## beneharris (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm really liking it so far. I haven't gotten as far as I did in the beta, but its harder. Much harder than the beta. This isn't going to be anything stellar, I knew that going into it. Its a fun game for me and my couple friends who live across country to hang out and play, and that is good enough for me. We'll see what the end game content looks like to see how long it lasts.


----------



## MoshJosh (Mar 9, 2016)

I got to play a lot today and as expected it's super fun jumping on with a buddy and rocking around. Also got to try new weapons and I'm liking the variety more than I thought. Got my first mark man's rifle and a semi auto shot gun that are pretty sick.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 9, 2016)

So I'm level 14, and dark zone level 10. My friends and I have a problem  

I'm absolutely loving this game. Exploring the city is so awesome, the atmosphere is fantastic, and some of the graffiti is just effin' sweet to look at. I really like the ECHOs. This game is pretty f_u_cked up. The cleaners, especially. It's just cool to have a game about a deadly disease that doesn't involve zombies. 

Something my friends and I have definitely noticed is that there are FAR less people going rogue in the dark zone. I think because people know it's not a beta and the experience and DZ point loss is pretty substantial. I haven't died as a rogue yet but I've also been quite lucky. In the beta, everyone was rogue. I haven't even gotten into a fight with a rogue yet and like I said I just hit lv 10 in DZ. I'm at 20 hours played so far lol


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 9, 2016)

A few questions:

Can you see other people outside the darkzone? In the beta you were basically alone if you weren't in a party.

Are there more enemies in the darkzone? There were like 3 groups of them in the beta.


----------



## MoshJosh (Mar 9, 2016)

No, you don't run into other players just running around unless they are in your party. 

And as far as I know yes, but I haven't started venturing into the DZ because I'm only level 8 and I heard it should wait haha


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 9, 2016)

Okay, to answer the questions: the city outskirts (aka PVE) is just like the beta; you have to be in a party to see the player. However, the various safe houses scattered throughout are essentially player hubs. You can see other players and use the laptop inside each safe house to open up matchmaking and find a group. 

For the second question, absolutely yes. There are a LOT more enemies, and I highly recommend not entering the dark zone until you're at least level 10, but 12 would be better if you're solo. The dark zone is split up just like the city outskirts, so if you're level 10-15 you can definitely survive in DZ01. I'm level 14 and I really don't have any problem in DZ01, and fortunately for me since the game is so new, a lot of players suck ass at PvP  you can't play PvP like you do PvE at all. My method is emptying my entire clip from my assault rifle into them, and then charging them like a madman with my auto shotty. Most people panic; this was exactly what I did in the beta.

It's actually even better now because I'm specc'd out as a healer, so my healing ability literally will heal me to full health even if I have a sliver of health left. If I'm halfway or almost fully healed, I get an "overheal" where it gives me an extra bar of health.

If I'm in a long distance fight and I'm actually using cover, I'll drop my support station so it heals me over time, AND if I happen to go down, it'll revive me before they can finish me off, giving me a second chance lol.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 9, 2016)

Welp, I caved and bought the game. Feel free to add me on steam. Just waiting on that brital 30 gig download haha.

Steam Community :: Lefty Joe


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 9, 2016)

I would love to, except my filthy casual friends back home in Florida play PS4  but that's awesome man, it's a lot of fun with a good group!


----------



## TGOD (Mar 9, 2016)

QuantumCybin said:


> So I'm level 14.





QuantumCybin said:


> I'm at 20 hours played so far lol



Sheesh, I'm at about 18 hours now and I'm level 21.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 9, 2016)

Yeah I'm definitely taking my time, being in the dark zone also ate into some of my regular level progress considering you don't get normal experience in there.


----------



## cemges (Mar 9, 2016)

TGOD said:


> Sheesh, I'm at about 18 hours now and I'm level 21.



Yeah man leveling takes so damn long. I just go to higher level missions and try to do them as if I am playing hard on low level missions


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Mar 12, 2016)

TGOD said:


> My big gripe is that people are giving this 100% negative reviews all over the web just because of the one or two hours of server downtime after the crash, which only lasted until about 2AM EST time. I hopped on at around 2:30 and played without ANY issues at all until about 8 in the morning. No lag spikes, no disconnects, no freezing, no frame drops.
> 
> I mean, people are literally calling this game a complete and utter failure just because it's servers crashed for a couple hours IMMEDIATELY after release.
> 
> ...



It happens to most shooters as well. We've all been there, you finally get your team together, everyone's ready to play some Conquest...... and EA servers are down  

It sucks, it's annoying but that's life with online games. Server maintenance shouldn't be part of a review. The people writing those reviews are probably the same who say "it's the biggest CoD YET TO DATE!" every single year for nearly a f'n decade.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 12, 2016)

Hit level 30 last night/this morning. Got my dark zone level up to 16 as well. I love doing ridiculous amounts of damage; I'm critting with my sniper for over 60,000  I'm excited to start doing the challenge missions. Apparently they're a bitch lol


----------



## TGOD (Mar 12, 2016)

Man, I feel like such a dweeb when i hear the progress other people have made in the game.

I've been level 30 since day 2, and I'm almost level 40 in the Dark Zone. I mainly use a bolt-action sniper rifle and my headshots hit for over 200,000, and I'm three pieces of gear away from being completely equipped with high-end gear. Fun thing is, my sniper rifle is one of the non-high-end pieces. Can't wait to see the damage I do when I get one.

Starting to feel like I've had no life these past 4 days.


----------



## MoshJosh (Mar 12, 2016)

^^^ Don't feel bad, this game is fun as sh*t! Gotta say I've been loving it. I'm only level 16, but I final have enough abilities and perks to mess around and find combos I like, plus getting a bunch of cool new guns! 

If I had a complaint it would be that its a real bummer when you log on and non of your friends are playing, match making works well enough but it is definitely at its best with a party.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 12, 2016)

Haha I've been no-lifing this game pretty hard, and yeah TGOD, some people sat in their chairs for 15 hours straight and hit 30 on launch day  you're fine

I've been reading the division subreddit every day this week and apparently they nerfed phoenix credits and high end drops from enemies in the dark zone. Now that I am 30, I do see the validity of complaints about the lack of rogues in the DZ. There's almost no reason to go rogue because the drop rate is so good, there's no reason to risk the massive punishment of dying as a rogue just for a slight chance at getting an item. 

Still, I've loved every second of this game. I really like how you don't need to make three different characters to have each role fulfilled like Destiny, it's all adaptable on the fly.


----------



## kootenay (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice! Glad to see some other people are playing this game as well! I hit 30 last night and I think my DZ is 14 right now. I am not even sure what my uplay user name is to be honest....haha, but I will add it later so people can add me. I would love to get a group going to do some DZ roaming!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 14, 2016)

So here is what I've got so far. In a squad, I aim to move alot and flank enemies at close-medium range, hence the SMG combo'd with the super sweet SAG-12 shotgun.


----------



## MoshJosh (Mar 15, 2016)

Ok, so I'm a little confused. Are there "main missions"? I am level 23 now, and only have 2 real missions left, a security wing mission, and a med wing mission, so after that am I through with the main game? keep in mind I beat a few crazy high level missions with friends that normally at 23 I wouldn't have beaten, but still.

Also what are phoenix points? I understand you can buy stuff with them, but I don't have any and I don't see any vendors asking for them?


----------



## TGOD (Mar 15, 2016)

MoshJosh said:


> Ok, so I'm a little confused. Are there "main missions"? I am level 23 now, and only have 2 real missions left, a security wing mission, and a med wing mission, so after that am I through with the main game? keep in mind I beat a few crazy high level missions with friends that normally at 23 I wouldn't have beaten, but still.
> 
> Also what are phoenix points? I understand you can buy stuff with them, but I don't have any and I don't see any vendors asking for them?



The wing missions are somewhat the "main" missions, as the entire story is about establishing a working base of operations in the city to help those that are stranded there without help.

A combination of main missions, side missions, and encounters is what got me to level 30 by the end of day 2.

Phoenix Credits are points used to buy end game gear, blueprints, etc. You earn them by doing Daily Missions, which are only available once you hit level 30. You spend them by going to the Special Items Vendor in your base of operations once you've upgraded one of the wings enough to unlock it.

The missions have a very "Destiny" feel to them, meaning that once you finish all of them, they're repeatable on higher difficulties for higher level players to earn credits.

EDIT: Just saying, I'm level 30, 42 in the Dark Zone, have almost ALL high-end gear, and Challenging difficulty on Daily Missions is almost IMPOSSIBLE for me. (All enemies are level 32)


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 15, 2016)

The Lexington mission has been my easiest experience by far for the challenge missions. My group can do it in around 25 minutes if we do it flawlessly. I'm starting to get yellowed out and I'm pretty excited. I never realized how amazing the tech launcher with the stun mod is for the challenge mode. Being able to stun groups of guys, especially the shotgunners, is so helpful, and it has a fast cool down to boot.

EDIT: Here's my current load out. I always try to stack my skills to meet the requirements needed for the talents on the guns, unless I'm specifically trying to go for a tank or glass cannon build. Some of the talents on the high-end weapons are totally worth it. As you can see, I need more firearms skill to get that talent unlocked for my AK. Just need 300 more...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 15, 2016)

^^ That M1A is dope sniper. Such a high fire rate.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 15, 2016)

Oh hell yeah it is, I'll take the rate of fire and magazine size over the increased power of a bolt action any day. I also use a tactical STASG-12 (or whatever it's called) shotty for close quarters, and in challenge mode I'm using a purple M60 because LMG's are severely underrated when it comes to their ability to just continually suppress enemies. It's fantastic for keeping snipers down for your teammates.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Mar 15, 2016)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> ^^ That M1A is dope sniper. Such a high fire rate.



If that's the SOCOM EBR, I got one last night and it's like sex.


----------



## MoshJosh (Mar 15, 2016)

So I swear I got my first high end item, killed a boss and one of the items was yellow. . . Then went to my inventory and nothing!?!? What the heck


----------



## TGOD (Mar 15, 2016)

MoshJosh said:


> So I swear I got my first high end item, killed a boss and one of the items was yellow. . . Then went to my inventory and nothing!?!? What the heck



Maybe it was a high-end crafting material? I swear this happened to me as well, and I'm fairly certain it was a piece of actual gear when I picked it up.


----------



## Jlang (Mar 15, 2016)

Anybody rolling PS4? Add me up Cephhy


----------



## kootenay (Mar 16, 2016)

QuantumCybin said:


> The Lexington mission has been my easiest experience by far for the challenge missions. My group can do it in around 25 minutes if we do it flawlessly. I'm starting to get yellowed out and I'm pretty excited. I never realized how amazing the tech launcher with the stun mod is for the challenge mode. Being able to stun groups of guys, especially the shotgunners, is so helpful, and it has a fast cool down to boot.
> 
> EDIT: Here's my current load out. I always try to stack my skills to meet the requirements needed for the talents on the guns, unless I'm specifically trying to go for a tank or glass cannon build. Some of the talents on the high-end weapons are totally worth it. As you can see, I need more firearms skill to get that talent unlocked for my AK. Just need 300 more...



Wow electronics stacked! I like it! I bet wen your turret goes down it tears people up...haha


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 16, 2016)

The dailys have been good to me. My group can run challenge missions in 20 minuets.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 16, 2016)

So I got extremely lucky. I did one of the regular hard mode dailies and the boss dropped the Caudeceus (or however it's spelled) and it sh!ts all over the AK I spent my Phoenix creds on


----------



## Tyler (Mar 16, 2016)

Ive been running with the Midas which has dropped twice for me now, along with some other high ends. If anybody wants to hit up the DZ on PS4, my PSN is zeeConn


----------



## MoshJosh (Mar 17, 2016)

LEVEL 30 HYPE!!!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 17, 2016)

My fears are coming true and I'm starting to get bored with the game.

My people and I can steamroll most challenge runs in under 20 minutes. We could probably do Lexington Event Center blindfolded at this point.

The Dark Zone is pretty meh. A good crew can tear through all the mobs and collect loot all day. Rogues almost never happen because there is very little reward and massive risk. This game has potential for some awesome tactical PVP that I'd like to see it capitalize on.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 17, 2016)

Massive actually published an article recently saying they are currently working on a Dark Zone overhaul to actually make going rogue a possible worthwhile experience. With incursions coming next month they're also adding on to the dark zone. A lot of people think Central Park will be involved, because people have been able to glitch out of the map, and Central Park is definitely there. All the textures are in place, it's just empty at the moment. Colombus Square will be awesome too.

I do get what you mean though about the challenge modes becoming too formulaic; if you stack crowd control abilities your team is unstoppable. What they should do is rework that a little bit and also introduce lv 32 and 33 items to get people that are already done with everything more stuff to do.


----------



## MoshJosh (Mar 18, 2016)

So actually got to play for a bit in the dark zone tonight, unfortunately it was only me and one other buddy, so it was a struggle trying to take on some of the bosses, but got a few OK pieces of gear. . . still no high end though.

And yeah, I didn't encounter a single rouge, and in fact, all the players I did meet just helped each other out. Honestly I'm alright with this as I'm not huge on PVP, but I do understand the complaint.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 18, 2016)

Can't remember if I already posted this (writing this with a epic hangover, celebrated St. Paddy's Day in Savannah, GA last night. That was intense  ) but when the game initially came out, the first wave of players who hit 30 found out that the drop rate of Phoenix credits in the dark zone was insane. Anywhere from 8-12 PXC per boss kill, not to mention enemies were dropping high-ends like candy. So people were hitting the 1000 PXC cap and they all got ridiculous gear very quickly. As a response to just cut this off before it got out of hand, Massive nerfed the drop rate from named bosses to around 2-5 PXC per kill and made high-end drops from DZ enemies much more scarce.

And now as it stands, the drop rate is STILL too favorable from NPC's, that's why no one goes rogue. So hopefully with this update Massive can start to work on balancing this; I'm sure the dark zone is something that is going to be updated quite frequently. Something like this is going to take a lot of tweaking and feedback from the community to get it just right. The foundation and the mechanics are solid and there, they just need to fine tune it a little bit


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Mar 19, 2016)

I for one like that most people are there for the loot and willing to help out. I've seen a few try to storm an extraction zone, which ends poorly for them. 

It reminds of the saying: "there aren't any mass shootings at run ranges only double homicides, psycho shoots one person and everyone else turns and shoots psycho"

Change psycho to rogue agent and there you go.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 21, 2016)

Really torn on this game, as the reviews seem to be very mixed, plus having the time to invest back into a game like this (I'm starting to feel like if I did go back to this type of game, it would be to give Destiny another chance). I may wait to see if this whole busniess of online play being cross platform comes to fuition, as I'm a PS4 player and I have a bunch of friends who paly on Xbox One.


----------



## kootenay (Mar 21, 2016)

I have been enjoying it, but I can already see that my interest will be fading quickly as its already rinse and repeat daily's for loot etc.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 21, 2016)

https://www.reddit.com/r/thedivision/comments/4bcv2c/the_division_patch_notes_102/

They're coming out with a big patch tonight to fix a lot of issues with loot and the dark zone. Good on them for being so quick about it!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 24, 2016)

I wish I could refund this game. I am fully decked out in HE gear and there is nothing else to do. You just run the same missions over and over. I should have known better than to buy an Ubisoft game. All looks, no sustenance.


----------



## beneharris (Mar 24, 2016)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I wish I could refund this game. I am fully decked out in HE gear and there is nothing else to do. You just run the same missions over and over. I should have known better than to buy an Ubisoft game. All looks, no sustenance.



You must buy DLC. mwahahahahaha.

Yeah, screw them. Its fun to play with friends, but its by no means a great game. For $60, I've gotten my moneys worth.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 24, 2016)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I wish I could refund this game. I am fully decked out in HE gear and there is nothing else to do. You just run the same missions over and over. I should have known better than to buy an Ubisoft game. All looks, no sustenance.



So the 100 hours you just put into it wasn't worth the $60 you paid? Any kind of loot based game like this has a similar end game. Look at Diablo (granted, Diablo has a better loot system, but they've changed it from when the game first came out) or Destiny. I would hardly say the game has no sustenance. Cool story, tons of missions, and now with this new patch people are finally PvP'ing in the dark zone.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 24, 2016)

QuantumCybin said:


> So the 100 hours you just put into it wasn't worth the $60 you paid? Any kind of loot based game like this has a similar end game. Look at Diablo (granted, Diablo has a better loot system, but they've changed it from when the game first came out) or Destiny. I would hardly say the game has no sustenance. Cool story, tons of missions, and now with this new patch people are finally PvP'ing in the dark zone.




49 hours and I'm spec'd to the max. I'm done all the missions. Where do I progress from here?

I never played Diablo and Destiny isn't on PC so I cant play it.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 24, 2016)

Well, the raid content is coming out in a few weeks, so there's that. For right now, most people are just farming phoenix credits and trying to craft the best possible gear; as your crafting recipe is essentially a dice roll, you can craft the same thing twenty times and get twenty different levels of quality off of this gear. That's where this game feels like Diablo, it is very much a carrot-on-a-stick type of game. You get PLENTY of loot, but you'll always want that one piece that's just slightly better lol

Personally, I've been doing a couple challenge missions (I don't even bother with russian consulate, people are too stupid lol) and going in the dark zone. That's crazy you're at 49 hours and you're maxed out. I'm at over 100 and still have to finish the encounters and get all the intel


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 24, 2016)

QuantumCybin said:


> Well, the raid content is coming out in a few weeks, so there's that. For right now, most people are just farming phoenix credits and trying to craft the best possible gear; as your crafting recipe is essentially a dice roll, you can craft the same thing twenty times and get twenty different levels of quality off of this gear. That's where this game feels like Diablo, it is very much a carrot-on-a-stick type of game. You get PLENTY of loot, but you'll always want that one piece that's just slightly better lol
> 
> Personally, I've been doing a couple challenge missions (I don't even bother with russian consulate, people are too stupid lol) and going in the dark zone. That's crazy you're at 49 hours and you're maxed out. I'm at over 100 and still have to finish the encounters and get all the intel



If you do the story missions and side missions you'll hit 30. I got all my HE gear from challenge missions. The DZ had such abysmal drop rates it wasnt really worth it. I dont wear jackets so collecting the intel wont do anything for me.


----------



## kootenay (Mar 24, 2016)

I am not sure my hours, maybe 40 ish, but I only have like 3 or 4 HE gear and I feel like they are still the weaker ones. I have about 20% left of then Intel and still haven't even been into one of the zones. I go into a random group with some Russian dude in the DZ and we were clearing all sorts of .... and heliing the gear out, it was lots of fun. I didn't get anything spectacular, but it turned into a lot of crafting mats! I thought I was going to burn out as I was going hard, but I haven't played in like 3 days due to the gym and Jiu-jitsu so I am excited to get back in there.


----------



## MoshJosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I must admit I'm sort of burnt out for the moment. Think I have 30 hours in, so even if I completely stopped playing I'd say I got my moneys worth, especially considering the length of other games out there. . . But still with the free and payed DLCs to come, I'm sure I'll hop back on soon


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 24, 2016)

MoshJosh said:


> I must admit I'm sort of burnt out for the moment. Think I have 30 hours in, so even if I completely stopped playing I'd say I got my moneys worth, especially considering the length of other games out there. . . But still with the free and payed DLCs to come, I'm sure I'll hop back on soon



I'd like to get 100+ hours out of full priced games. What The Division really needs are classic PVP gametypes like CTF, king of the hill, and deathmatches. The game is set up for awesome squad-based combat but doesnt make much use for it.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 24, 2016)

That would definitely be awesome. The skills could really make some cool classes and varied scenarios. I think people forget that Ubisoft is just the publisher; Massive is very active in talking with the community; a lot of things that pop up on the Reddit community have been implemented, for example. I think the game holds a lot of promise, hopefully Ubisoft doesn't step on Massive's toes too much.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 25, 2016)

Sorry for the double post but I wanted to share me being a total troll in the Dark Zone. I crafted a new Vector and holy balls this thing eats health for breakfast. I get too much enjoyment out of launching a sticky bomb at the extraction point and then finishing people off


----------



## kootenay (Mar 26, 2016)

I just finished all the missions tonight and got all the intel. Now I just need to work on my DZ level and my HE gear. I am still interested at this point, but more so if I play ever other day or so.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 26, 2016)

kootenay said:


> I just finished all the missions tonight and got all the intel. Now I just need to work on my DZ level and my HE gear. I am still interested at this point, but more so if I play ever other day or so.



Challenge missions are a much better source of HE gear. You'll get chewed up in the DZ with less than 50K health and 80K dps. First, run the last mission a few times on hard mode so you're decked out in purples.


----------



## kootenay (Mar 26, 2016)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Challenge missions are a much better source of HE gear. You'll get chewed up in the DZ with less than 50K health and 80K dps. First, run the last mission a few times on hard mode so you're decked out in purples.



Thanks for the tip! I am around 100k dps and not sure on my health, maybe 50k ish. I have about 3-4 HE at the moment, but everything needs improving. I am not even unlocking all the bonuses on my guns at the moment.


----------



## kootenay (Mar 26, 2016)

QuantumCybin said:


> Sorry for the double post but I wanted to share me being a total troll in the Dark Zone. I crafted a new Vector and holy balls this thing eats health for breakfast. I get too much enjoyment out of launching a sticky bomb at the extraction point and then finishing people off




Dear lord did you chew those guys up...haha. Oddly I am yet to be attacked in the DZ at all.


----------



## MoshJosh (Mar 27, 2016)

Played a bit more last night, and got a few good superiors in the DZ. Also f*ck the Russian Consulate on challenge mode, made it almost to the end after like 2 hours of play, then someone quit our fire team. . . It felt impossible with 3 haha needless to say we didn't finish the mission


----------



## Maybrick (Mar 27, 2016)

Im finding the game quite fun. I find the single player stuff a tad boring, seems to be a 'clear this area' then rinse and repeat but the dark zone stuff is really fun. Played about 20 hours so far but have no intention of stopping.

Should be renamed to Tom Clancy: Incoming Hostiles Simulator


----------



## MoshJosh (Mar 28, 2016)

FINALLY GOT A HIGH END HYPE! (well excluding the Damascus) got The Liberator last night, haven't used it yet, but I'm stoked!


----------



## rifftrauma (Mar 28, 2016)

So I'm currently sitting at DZ Rank 54 and I've hit a wall as far as game progression. Unfortunately you can't craft High End Division Tech, which is required for all DZ Blueprints, both Item level 30 and 31. You can only find it... so at this point the end game is me doing a route through DZ trying to open chests in hopes of having a High End Div Tech drop... frustrating. Hopefully incursions will fix this soon.


----------



## kootenay (Mar 28, 2016)

MoshJosh said:


> FINALLY GOT A HIGH END HYPE! (well excluding the Damascus) hit The Liberator last night, haven't used it yet, but I'm stoked!



Nice, I crafted the HE AK, but I am not sure I like it over my purple AUG. I'll have to take it into a mission and see how it does. 

I also really want to get a good shotgun and see how I can do with that. After getting just murdered by shotguns in challenge mode so many times I feel like I want to return the favour!


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 28, 2016)

rifftrauma said:


> So I'm currently sitting at DZ Rank 54 and I've hit a wall as far as game progression. Unfortunately you can't craft High End Division Tech, which is required for all DZ Blueprints, both Item level 30 and 31. You can only find it... so at this point the end game is me doing a route through DZ trying to open chests in hopes of having a High End Div Tech drop... frustrating. Hopefully incursions will fix this soon.



Yeah, I'm kind of in the same boat. Still having a lot of fun just destroying people in the dark zone haha


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Apr 1, 2016)

kootenay said:


> Nice, I crafted the HE AK, but I am not sure I like it over my purple AUG. I'll have to take it into a mission and see how it does.
> 
> I also really want to get a good shotgun and see how I can do with that. After getting just murdered by shotguns in challenge mode so many times I feel like I want to return the favour!



My HE AK is absolutely ridiculous. Head shots are 30k, critical hits are nearly 60k. I got lucky and got 40% stability as a perk, add in some good mods (especially the 100% mag increase and crit hit chance) and it barely even moves. A few trolls have tried jumping in front of me to make me rogue so they can kill me, but that hasn't worked in their favor at all. I've smoked three full 4 man squads alone with that thing lol


----------



## QuantumCybin (Apr 1, 2016)

Can't wait for the big update this month; gonna have the new operations, gear sets, and I think they're adding something to the dark zone. Gonna be suh-weeeeet.


----------



## xvultures (Apr 7, 2016)

Just picked up this game. Cannot stop playing. Finally had a group to roll with in the Dark Zone and it was awesome.


----------



## rifftrauma (Apr 7, 2016)

I'd check the most recent patch notes and make sure you upgrade all your crafting items before next Tuesday.


----------



## MoshJosh (Apr 8, 2016)

Some people should at me on PS4 because I need teammates for DZ and challenge modes

Name is:
pinkmystink

I'm usually on at like 9ish


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 8, 2016)

i hate this game. also im trying to hit rank 50 in the dark zone.

also my ps4 tag is: toiletstand


----------



## QuantumCybin (Apr 23, 2016)

Hadn't played in almost two weeks, was busy with work and EVE online. That new patch is pretty nice, they added the first raid, daily and weekly challenges, gear sets, item trading, random air drops in the dark zone, and gear score, which is similar to light level from Destiny. Looking forward to playing with some buddies on my off days


----------



## Jarmake (Apr 23, 2016)

i got this game yesterday... It came with my new gpu. I'll have to try it out someday.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Apr 23, 2016)

Jarmake said:


> i got this game yesterday... It came with my new gpu. I'll have to try it out someday.



If you've never played it, now would be the time. It's got a good story, solid mechanics, and it's just a lot of fun to play. Do yourself a favor and at least give it a shot; if you're into action RPG's its a safe bet you'll at least get some enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Jarmake (Apr 23, 2016)

QuantumCybin said:


> If you've never played it, now would be the time. It's got a good story, solid mechanics, and it's just a lot of fun to play. Do yourself a favor and at least give it a shot; if you're into action RPG's its a safe bet you'll at least get some enjoyment out of it.



I actually had some time to try it out today... I created my character and tried one side mission where I had to get some food rations back from people who stole them. It's quite nice looking game for sure and the gameplay seems to be quite solid with it's cover based system. Only gripe with my lightning fast test drive was that the enemies take a ....load of bullets before falling down. I'll have to try some more, but I'm interested to see what's this all about.

Weird to see other living players on a story driven game like this. I've never tried any mmo's.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Apr 24, 2016)

Well, the thing to remember is this game is an RPG first and a shooter second. The enemies become ridiculous bullet sponges by the time you hit level 30. Definitely use matchmaking and pair up with people, this game becomes exponentially more fun with friends. If you can approach the game understanding what kind of game it's primarily trying to be, you'll be good to go. I think because of the Tom Clancy label, people assume the game is another Ghost Recon or Rainbow Six in terms of its realism, but it's quite the opposite.


----------



## MoshJosh (May 6, 2016)

Someone please play the incursion with me. Noone I know is ever online when I'm on. . . PSN: pinkmystink


----------



## MoshJosh (May 9, 2016)

So damn they increased the high end drop rate (well increased as in made it a guarantee for the daily missions). . . before the update my only high end weapon was the Liberator that I had to build. . . after the update in like a few days of play I have 7 high end weapons and almost all high end gear!

After missions people are literally dropping high ends that they don't want haha.

Still haven't played the incursion though.


----------



## jacksonguitar1111 (May 26, 2016)

General question: How buggy is this game?


----------



## beneharris (May 26, 2016)

jacksonguitar1111 said:


> General question: How buggy is this game?



It is all the buggy.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 26, 2016)

jacksonguitar1111 said:


> General question: How buggy is this game?



Dont buy it


----------



## laden (May 27, 2016)

Don't buy it?  

I really enjoyed it. Easily one of the best looking games out there. Especially if you are on a beefy PC. It certainly had some bugs at launch, but I had a blast playing coop with friends. I haven't checked it out from the most recent patch though, and I read that it got pretty buggy though.


----------



## beneharris (May 27, 2016)

It is definitely fun with friends. But there is literally 25 hours of gameplay.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 27, 2016)

beneharris said:


> It is definitely fun with friends. But there is literally 25 hours of gameplay.



This. There is a massive lack of content (pun intended).


----------



## laden (May 27, 2016)

That's fair. I do wish the Dark Zone played a bit more like the Beta did. Perhaps people didn't care as much about their character or losing anything since it was the Beta. Last time I went in there I was practically one shotted and no chance of fighting back. So I just stopped going in.


----------



## beneharris (May 28, 2016)

I just tried playing this last night, holy crap. Bug city 

I tried getting into Clear Sky, and the stupid thing wouldn't load me in. I could walk part way in, just past the fork lift, and it would just reload me outside. My whole team was inside playing and I was just in this infinite loop, I couldn't go anywhere.


----------



## laden (May 28, 2016)

Ouch


----------



## UnderTheSign (Nov 29, 2016)

So, at $25 on Steam right now, is this worth it?


----------



## QuantumCybin (Nov 30, 2016)

Apparently they have added a ton of stuff to the game and have fixed a lot of bugs, and are also bringing in a new "survival" game mode, I would say get it. I had a lot of fun when the game first came out, and it's still a solid shooter at its core. I'd also read about it on the official Reddit page; lots of good info there.


----------



## Jarmake (Nov 30, 2016)

I wish they would make the enemies a little less bullet sponges. 30 bullets to the head and guys still feel fine and dandy.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Dec 13, 2016)

I've been playing this again on PS4 since there's a lot of hype about the new Survival DLC. I know PC and Xbox players have had it for about a month and it's being received very well. They took elements of DayZ and made a new game mode; you crash land in Manhattan with just a pistol. You have to stay warm, find food, and gather supplies like armor and weapons to eventually make it to an evac site. The entire map is open and it's 24 players, but you can kill each other or work together. So you really don't know who to trust. Looks like a lot of fun; I've just been doing the Underground and the daily missions. Patch 1.5 really improved a lot, I hadn't touched the game for a while but I feel like some new life has been imbued into the game.


----------

